# Surf rod recommendation



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

I currently have a 10' St Croix Triumph (4 oz max) and am looking to purchase a rod the throw a little more weight to a better distance. I have looked at a wide variety and am looking for some feedback for what you guys typically use surf fishing the panhandle. I have looked at the 10'6" 2-6 oz and 11' 3-8 oz mojo, a 13' Carolina rod, an 11' tfo, an 11'4" tsunami, and various penn models. Any feedback on these or suggestions for others? I appreciate the information!


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

That is a nice rod, nicer than most I see anyone use around here. It should probably cast 4oz as far as you need which more often than not seems to be less than 50 yards. My 9ft Ande tournament surf will cast a 3oz farther than my 10ft tsunami casts a 4 oz so I guess it all just depends on the rod blank. Line and technique are just as important as the rod I think. Having bought several different ones when I first moved down here a few years ago and knowing what I know now I would have bought several of the 9 foot ande rods since they are the light and easiest to cast. It get's to be overkill pretty quick when you are mostly catching 2-4lb pompano and the occasional bull red.


----------



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I am looking to be able to throw past the bar when necessary and would either like to throw up to 5 oz or go longer than my current rod. The sweet spot for my current rod is 3 oz and I just can't get it quite far enough.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What kinda line are you using on your reels 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

30 lb braid.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I fish 12 foot ugly sticks! Nothing fancy or too expensive.


----------



## CrabbyChas (Oct 13, 2016)

I have the 11' mojo surf, depending on the wind I can cast a 3 or 4oz spoon pretty damn far, but not that much farther than my 12' ugly Stik since nothing I'm throwing is that aerodynamic. It is much lighter than the ugly Stik so when I'm doing a lot of casting it's great but if I was just trying to get a big bait out to soak I'd rather use the ugly Stik since it doesn't flex as much when you're launching. If you're using a spoon or something trying to get to fish feeding out in the trough it works great though. My biggest complaint is that the upper section is close to 8' long which can be a pain when you have to transport your equipment in a car.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Charlessyverson said:


> Thank you for the reply. I am looking to be able to throw past the bar when necessary and would either like to throw up to 5 oz or go longer than my current rod. The sweet spot for my current rod is 3 oz and I just can't get it quite far enough.


you are about to begin a long and arduous journey. no one rod will get you to your goal.Find someone to fish with who can cast well and learn from them. Or you can do it trial and error. a 3oz weight will go a long way out when launched with good casting technique


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

hey, Charles here's a mid-range setup you might be interested in.
bass pro shops 12' power stick4to 8oz weight rating. It casts well for a 130 dollar rod. Sweet spot 3or4 ounces
Pair that up with a Shimano ultegra XT-D 5500. 190 bucks. Add 40 bucks for 300yards of 15lb test braid ,20 bucks for a 150 yard spool of 30lb braid for shock leaders. A little research into casting techniques and you will be bombing baits over that sandbar in no time at all


----------



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

That is a great recommendation. How would you compare the power stick to an ugly stik?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

The reason I don't use 15# mainline on my far-cast surf reels is because of rays, black drum, big reds, and sharks. They will keep you busy for a while if you are fishing with bait and hook up a long ways out.

My close-in rigs, however, are 5500SS Penns with 15# Ande.

40# braid is on my big surf reels now (backed by 30# mono) because I change rods and bottom fish with them occasionally. Next time I'll change out to 30# braid. (I have a spool of it, somewhere, in a bag from an outcast sale.)

My rods seem to live fast lives for various reasons, so I buy cheap ones.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Ugly stick is fiberglass, heavy and whippy. The other is carbon graphite ,lite and more powerful , nice bend ,soft tip and lots of backbone.
That being said 80% of the fish I catch are on a
thrashed out old fiberglass rod,it isn't worth 20 bucks.
If I feel like I need to cast over the bar I use The carbon graphite. but usually the fiberglass rod will cast far enough to be in a productive spot.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Joraca said:


> The reason I don't use 15# mainline on my far-cast surf reels is because of rays, black drum, big reds, and sharks. They will keep you busy for a while if you are fishing with bait and hook up a long ways out.
> 
> My close-in rigs, however, are 5500SS Penns with 15# Ande.
> 
> ...


you would be surprised at what can be pulled out of there on 8 or 10lb braid


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

jcallaham said:


> you would be surprised at what can be pulled out of there on 8 or 10lb braid


Did you see the recent video of the guy in a kayak with 10# braid?

He's catching Spanish, then hooks, and eventually lands, a Kingfish.

His rod was small, and he only had a 3000 series reel.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Long enough so the Bikini's walk under your line. That way they walk in front of you, instead of behind you.

I have a 16 footer


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Joraca said:


> The reason I don't use 15# mainline on my far-cast surf reels is because of rays, black drum, big reds, and sharks. They will keep you busy for a while if you are fishing with bait and hook up a long ways out.
> 
> My close-in rigs, however, are 5500SS Penns with 15# Ande.
> 
> ...


My winder (10 yr old grandson) cranked in a 30 in + 15 lb throw-back black drum on one of my far-cast reels on Sunday at JB. It took him 10-15 minutes. He said it hurt him. Only fish caught in 2 hrs.


----------

